# June 29 Audio Innovations Conway Ar IASCA/Mobile Audio SQ 1X



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Hiya peeps. Our second show this season in Arkansas is in Conway at our friend Jim Rogers shop Audio Innovations. Here are the details.

Audio Innovations 1105 Jims Lane Conway Ar 72032
$20 IASCA SQC 1X
$10 IASCA IQC 1X
$30 MASQ 

9AM registration
10AM judging

If you have any questions please feel free to reach out to us here or on our FB page Mobile Audio Sound Quality.

For MASQ rules, classes or any other info please visit our website at MASQ

Thanks
H-


----------

